
Facebook’s “Free” Internet Will Harm Low-Income Consumers - mankash666
https://www.wired.com/2016/11/facebooks-free-internet-will-harm-low-income-consumers/
======
jerianasmith
I agree that we can't let corporations dictate our choices online. The right
to the internet is the right to choose what we access and not what Facebook
dictates. It's against the principle of Net Neutrality and will put Facebook
in a position to monitor user's traffic.

